# Scratch on Glock 19



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 15, 2009)

Was out this weekend shooting, and had slid my 19 into a bag that had shells and some magazines. Some how, got a scratch on the part of the barrel assembly that shows through the slide (not the actual slide). (It's just in the black finish - not into the metal). 

I'm pretty meticulous about my guns, and not happy about it. Can that be refinished? Someone mentioned taking a black magic marker, but I'd be reluctant to do that. Don't want to buy a new barrel ($100+ bucks). 

Would appreciate any thoughts on how to get rid of the scratch.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Jan 15, 2009)

Birchwoodcaisy sells a blueing pen to take care of things like that the last one I bought was like 5or6 dollars works goods for small areas


----------



## ScottD (Jan 15, 2009)

Since it is a glock there is an easy way to make the scratch virtually unnoticeable.

Unload the Glock - remove the magazine.

Throw the glock in the back of your pickup truck with about 5 or 6 bricks.  

After one week - you won't even notice that scratch.


----------



## Randy (Jan 15, 2009)

That is what Glocks are for!!!


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Jan 15, 2009)

Id be more worried about when its going to blow up in my hand than a scratch.


----------



## Swede (Jan 15, 2009)

It's probably a brass knick and will come off with a little work


----------



## VHinch (Jan 15, 2009)

Duracoat would be easy if you wanted to go the refinish route.  Or you could polish the barrel hood, taking all the existing finish down to the stainless underneath which would remove the scratch as well.

Personally I just wouldn't worry about it.  Guns are tools.  If it was a rare collectible it would be one thing, on a user I wouldn't give it a second thought.  My daily carry is a Les Baer TRS and I was practicing one handed malfunction drills last weekend racking the slide by catching the rear sight on a fence post. It's a tool, and I treat it as such.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Glocks have a tenifer finish that is better than bluing.  I would not worry about it.  It is not like it's an antique Colt Pistol.  It's a Glock.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jan 15, 2009)

Scratch make character.


----------



## grayelky (Jan 15, 2009)

If you are near Smyrna, go by and let the folks at Glock take a look at it and see if they can make it look how you want it for a reasonable (your definition) cost. I would try a little elbow grease and some Hoppe's 9 on a soft cloth and see how much, if any, I could remove. Any abrasive you might try, such as Brasso, silver polish, Semi-Chrome, tooth paste, etc, might polish the hood more than you want, so keep that in mind. If it bothers you enough, replace the barrel.


----------



## Trackrock (Feb 4, 2009)

If you live near Macon you can have it recoated for about 50 bucks.
It's the same finish and looks like new.


----------



## BookHound (Feb 4, 2009)

You would have an absolute heart attack if you went to the range with me if a little scratch is gonna bother you.  

As stated, guns are tools.  Big deal.  If anything is NOT a "safe queen" it is a Glock for sure.  LOL.

I say leave it alone.

Last thing, if that is the only mark you have on the gun you are not training properly.  

Don't worry about it.  The scratch will give the gun character.


----------



## Trackrock (Feb 4, 2009)

Some of was taught to take care of the tools we have. Just saying.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 4, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Id be more worried about when its going to blow up in my hand than a scratch.



Ahh, what percentage have had failures? The number is too small to imagine, just like all guns are prone to have happen.


----------



## BookHound (Feb 4, 2009)

Trackrock said:


> Some of was taught to take care of the tools we have. Just saying.




Would you try to refinish a hammer after striking a few nails?

Would you cry over some scratches in the truck bed?

Use doesn't equal abuse.  If you use a gun like it should be used it will get scratches, holster wear, etc.


----------



## VHinch (Feb 4, 2009)

BookHound said:


> Use doesn't equal abuse.  If you use a gun like it should be used it will get scratches, holster wear, etc.



Agreed.  They're tools, nothing more.  A weapon I can't use for fear of scratching it is useless to me.

I've been in classes with Clint Smith where he was rolling around on the range deck teaching groundfighting with Thunder Ranch Special #001, which was hand fitted, engraved, and personally presented to him by Les Baer.  Many would consider that particular handgun to be a collector's item.  He considers it a tool that gets carried and used hard on a regular basis.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2009)

BookHound said:


> Would you try to refinish a hammer after striking a few nails?
> 
> Would you cry over some scratches in the truck bed?
> 
> Use doesn't equal abuse.  If you use a gun like it should be used it will get scratches, holster wear, etc.



Nothing wrong with being meticulous or taking extra care of your tools.   Nothing hurts resale value like scratches or obvious signs of wear.  I hunt with a Browning A-Bolt that I've taped up from butt to muzzle to keep from scratching it when I hunt.  One day, I may trade it in, and it will fetch a higher price than one that shows scratches and nicks in the finish.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 5, 2009)

Outsydlooknin75 said:


> Id be more worried about when its going to blow up in my hand than a scratch.





If you're that worried about it, send it back to GLOCK and have them refinish it.

The more you shoot the pistol, the more wear that's going to show, especially on the barrel.


----------



## BookHound (Feb 5, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Nothing wrong with being meticulous or taking extra care of your tools.   Nothing hurts resale value like scratches or obvious signs of wear.  I hunt with a Browning A-Bolt that I've taped up from butt to muzzle to keep from scratching it when I hunt.  One day, I may trade it in, and it will fetch a higher price than one that shows scratches and nicks in the finish.



I'm not suggesting people should purposely abuse their weapons.  However, if you use any tool it will show some wear.  If your A-Bolt suddenly ended up with a scratch would you pay to have the weapon refinished?  If so, would you do that only because it might help the resale value?  I'm just trying to make the OP realize that a scratch isn't the end of the world and certainly isn't worth worrying over.

Some folks (me included) use what we've got and don't worry about resale value.  To some of us weapons are tools and nothing more.  We use our weapons and if they get dirty or scratched we won't cry about it.  That is to be expected in fact.  When we are done using our tools we will carefully inspected them for damage or parts that are wearing out and will maintain the tool to the best of our ability.  

I can't speak for others but I do take extra care for weapons until I decide whether or not it is a "keeper".  If so, it will get used and used hard.  To the shock and horror of many on this board I will (yikes!) dry fire the weapon repeatedly (without a snap cap even - oh the horror!!!) and might even paint the gun with camo paint.  

So, if others want to tape up their guns and baby them a bit either for potential resale or just because they want the weapon to remain as close to prestine as possible, that's cool.  I won't fault a guy for that.  It is just a different mindset is all.  

Take care.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Feb 5, 2009)

BookHound,

so you'd say that you "ride 'em hard and put 'em to bed wet?"


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2009)

Bookhound, for the record, I've got a Glock also.  And I'm proud of the holster wear and dirt and grime gumming up the rear sights!  I've got five .22 rifles, and four of them look like they've been used hard, because they have.  Only a Mannlicher CZ 453 looks like it did the day I bought it.  Some of my guns are more "investments" than others.


----------



## Outsydlooknin75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Um I dont know if scratches really hurt reasle value or not .... they only really hurt resale value when it comes to private party sales.  A gun store is going to give you X number of dollars for a gun.  If it is beat to hades and back then they are going to give less.  I called a friend of mine the other day about a possible trade that I might end up with and what the trade in value would be for it.  Sight unseen he told me that with the options it had (just night sights) that he would give me 400 to 450 trade in value.  So basically he was willing to pay me for that gun used what it would cost him to buy that gun without the night sights brand new.  He also offered me 650 for a gun, sight unseen which his cost on it is 739.  So it really doesnt matter on scratches and such as long as its not abused.  Private party sales are where the scratches come into play because everyone equates scratches and normal wear to abuse.


----------



## Trackrock (Feb 5, 2009)

BookHound said:


> Would you try to refinish a hammer after striking a few nails?
> 
> Would you cry over some scratches in the truck bed?
> 
> Use doesn't equal abuse.  If you use a gun like it should be used it will get scratches, holster wear, etc.



I didn't know Glock made hammers.   maybe I'll look in to one, even if they do scratch.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 5, 2009)

*this or a sharpie !!*



Broncoxlt said:


> Birchwoodcaisy sells a blueing pen to take care of things like that the last one I bought was like 5or6 dollars works goods for small areas


 get a sharpie an pen in the scratch an let it dry an buff it with your finger !!!! do this till its blended in or till you are satisfied !!! an then put your gun in its holster in the bag or its own compartment from now on ....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 6, 2009)

Trackrock said:


> I didn't know Glock made hammers.   maybe I'll look in to one, even if they do scratch.





I've used my Glock as a hammer before.


----------

